# accupuncture



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

can anyone tell me if they've tried accupuncture, especially if your symptoms are d and gas with anxiety? I'm about to try it out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI don't have IBS but do have Ulcerative Colitis with D. gas & lots of anxiety. I've had 3 accupuncture sessions recently & it's very, very relaxing. It certainly helps with the anxiety surrounding the illness. About 6 sessions will be needed & then maybe more at longer intervals. In your case I'd say "go for it" as I know of a friend who had IBS & accupuncture cured it.Best of luck.


----------



## maybd (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi, this is my first post, but I wanted to let you know how I've fared with acupuncture. I have IBS-C with painful gas, and I was also starting to suffer anxiety attacks. These and other symptoms made me feel like I was falling apart. After 2.5 years of suffering, I started acupuncture in late August, and I recently completed my second series--5-6 weeks of two sessions a week. In short, I encourage you to pursue it and to be patient. I often felt like a whiner cuz I would go in with this laundry list of symptoms, some of which I had never had before the acupuncture and which sometimes seems unrelated to the IBS. My provider, who was schooled as an MD first and then went to acupuncture school, explained these new or moved symptoms as the energy becoming unblocked and moving out of my body. I do think that acupuncture helped me (I am not symptom-free, but feeling darn good with minimal OTC pain meds), though a balanced answer must include the fact that I also started yoga, a new diet, working out, psychotherapy & meditation, and an antidepressant all within a couple months of starting the acupuncture. (What can I say--I was desparate!) Good luck with your trials--and a happy, healthy new year!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks people! I feel positive now. I too am doing relaxation and exercises which are already helping heaps. Am off to the dietician next week too. Health pro's say that a combination of cognitive, alternative and conventional meds work best. Keep ya posted!


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

I have been having acupuncture for years for IBS constipation dominant and it is the only thing that helps me. The medications don't help much and my colon is just spasmed shut. I sometimes have to go 2 times a week and it move around until it gets in a fairly good place, don't know how to explain it and then I do very well for maybe 5 to 6 weeks. For me it is not a cure but it sure helps.


----------



## hayley (Mar 8, 2002)

Accupunture was the first thing I tried to cure my IBS-D. While I have to admit I liked going to accupunture because it is relaxing and very nice to have someone listen to your symptoms and encourage you...I'm not sure it help with my IBS-D at all.My accupunturist did give me ideas about how I should change my diet and I believe that has had the most dramatic affect on me. If I stick to eating the right foods, I am perfectly fine (except for the anxiety of course).I just started listening to the hypnotherapy tapes...so hopefully that has a more dramatic affect.I'll try anything...


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi flowergirl,I got accupuncture but it didn`t helped me at all for my IBSD, but it did helped me to get over the flue and the colds easier. The only thing who helped me is, to get a diet, a special, cause i also have allergic reactions to food, oils, and medications.But now I got it again stronger, and my IBS costs me alot of stress and axity and lots of weakness.I wish you luck, hope it will help you.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm still going for acupuncture for my UC. It helps best with anxiety & is the most relaxing thing I've EVER tried. I've been told it can't cure the UC (well, it's incurable anyway) but can bring on a remission. Haven't yet had a good remission apart from when on pred'.WIll keep people posted as to progress.


----------

